# Should Prostitution be legal?



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2004)

thought this could be a fun thread!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2004)

oh, feel free to post your reasons why or why not!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 9, 2004)

Of coarse!  If regulated, it's a win-win situation. 

I never could figure out how women paying me for a chance at unbelievable pleasure, is a crime.


----------



## pmech (Sep 9, 2004)

1) If regulated it could spark huge tax revenues. 
2) They could setup "stores", where "things" are kept clean
3) If it was more accepted, more women would then inevitably give into their Bi-sexual sides  

Only reason I would say not is because if someone would offer my daughter to become one. I would suck the eyes from their skulls.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 9, 2004)

I think if it was regulated it would also be easier for law enforcement.  Now it is far too easy for young kids to get caught up in it for the money.  If each prostitute had to be licensed, for example they would have to provide proof of age.  It would also bring in huge tax revenue for any government.

What do they do in Nevada?  Does each place have to pay a certain amount to the state each year to continue operating?  Do hookers, escorts etc. have to declare their income?


----------



## Pepper (Sep 9, 2004)

This is where I tend to disagree with most conservatives. I don't want prostitution to be legal but I see no reason for it to be illegal. If two consenting adults want to do that, so be it.

And don't tell me that "it's bad for you so it should be illegal." At least not while bacon is legal.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 9, 2004)

I say no because sex out of wedlock is the work of the DEVIL!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 9, 2004)

If ya made it legal then Max would be out of a job.  It would have to require a clean bill of health with not STD's ...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 9, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> If ya made it legal then Max would be out of a job.  It would have to require a clean bill of health with not STD's ...


Ladies, is a little burning sensation such a steep price to pay for all the pleasure Max can provide? I think not.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 9, 2004)

They pay porn stars to have sex together, I don't see why a person can't go out and get their groove on for money.  Look at how big prostitution is in DC.  One of my old Exotic Rental Car clients was a pimp and started in DC.  Those guys leave their wife and family back home in their State and get a little apartment or whatever while Congress is in session, what's to hold them back?  I would guess the only reason they wouldn't want it legal is because then they would run the risk of being videotaped walking into a regulated brothel.


----------



## HARD_Right (Sep 9, 2004)

I???ve come here for fitness instruction and guidelines ... but this place is uproarious.  Great find!


----------



## Var (Sep 9, 2004)

I think all Blue Laws should be done away with.  This is supposed to be a free country!


----------



## pmech (Sep 9, 2004)

HARD_Right said:
			
		

> I???ve come here for fitness instruction and guidelines ... but this place is uproarious. Great find!


The fitness and bodybuilding information provided on the site is phenomonal, but it is also a great group of people who like to fun have also.


----------



## pmech (Sep 9, 2004)

They should realize how much money they could make off it as a government. I mean comeon, they tax the hell out of a pack of cigarettes, that isnt nothing, imagine the taxes they would get off a quarter bag and a BJ.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 9, 2004)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> What do they do in Nevada?  Does each place have to pay a certain amount to the state each year to continue operating?  Do hookers, escorts etc. have to declare their income?



They pay income taxes like every other employee in the country.  The cool part about Nevada is that we don't have a state income tax, only federal.  The "houses" are strictly controlled for both tax purposes and health purposes.  Doctors from the state health board go in regularly and give the girls check-ups to make sure they aren't carrying any "extra baggage".  In reality, a state controlled brothel is the safest place to pay for sex in the country.  

P.S.  Contrary to popular opinion, prostitution is NOT legal in Las Vegas.  Las Vegas is in Clark County and Clark County is the only county in Nevada where prostitution is illegal.  You can find willing girls almost anywhere you look, but you have no idea what you might catch from them.  Wrap that rascal.


----------



## HARD_Right (Sep 9, 2004)

pmech said:
			
		

> The fitness and bodybuilding information provided on the site is phenomonal, but it is also a great group of people who like to fun have also.


Indeed. I am a person of conservative thought and on a scale of 1 to 10, with Michael Moore being a 1 and Rush Limbaugh a 10, consider myself a 20. I hope this does not hinder my ability to associate.


As far as this topic goes, prostitution would lead to a lowering of the overall principles of our youth. The thought progression of allowing our daughters to consider prostitution as a means to make a living is inconsistent with a sound parental hope of fostering the conscience of future motherhood. Moreover infidelity would be on the rise, as men would find amoral sexual release with no societal consequence.  Sex should stay within the sanctity of marriage.


----------



## Var (Sep 9, 2004)

HARD_Right said:
			
		

> Indeed. I am a person of conservative thought and on a scale of 1 to 10, with Michael Moore being a 1 and Rush Limbaugh a 10, consider myself a 20. I hope this does not hinder my ability to associate.
> 
> 
> As far as this topic goes, prostitution would lead to a lowering of the overall principles of our youth. The thought progression of allowing our daughters to consider prostitution as a means to make a living is inconsistent with a sound parental hope of fostering the conscience of future motherhood. Moreover infidelity would be on the rise, as men would find amoral sexual release with no societal consequence.  Sex should stay within the sanctity of marriage.



I dont think its up to the gov't to set moral standards for citizens.  No societal consequence for men who are unfaithful???  Men arent sent to jail for cheating now.  Why would it be different with a prostitute?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

HARD_Right said:
			
		

> Indeed. I am a person of conservative thought and on a scale of 1 to 10, with Michael Moore being a 1 and Rush Limbaugh a 10, consider myself a 20. I hope this does not hinder my ability to associate.
> 
> 
> As far as this topic goes, prostitution would lead to a lowering of the overall principles of our youth. The thought progression of allowing our daughters to consider prostitution as a means to make a living is inconsistent with a sound parental hope of fostering the conscience of future motherhood. Moreover infidelity would be on the rise, as men would find amoral sexual release with no societal consequence.  Sex should stay within the sanctity of marriage.



 Totally disagree with just about every point you just made.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 9, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Men arent sent to jail for cheating now.  Why would it be different with a prostitute?


Because her name is var. 

 
How you doing dude? You come around so rare now, it's almost an event.


----------



## Var (Sep 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Totally disagree with just about every point you just made.



  Beauty and brains.  What a combination!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Totally disagree with just about every point you just made.


That's why we love you.


----------



## Var (Sep 9, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Because her name is var.
> 
> 
> How you doing dude? You come around so rare now, it's almost an event.



Beauty and brains...er...I mean  

Whats up man?  I've been busy as hell, but hope to get on here and whore more often.  I miss IM!!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 9, 2004)

HARD_Right said:
			
		

> Indeed. I am a person of conservative thought and on a scale of 1 to 10, with Michael Moore being a 1 and Rush Limbaugh a 10, consider myself a 20. I hope this does not hinder my ability to associate.
> 
> 
> As far as this topic goes, prostitution would lead to a lowering of the overall principles of our youth. The thought progression of allowing our daughters to consider prostitution as a means to make a living is inconsistent with a sound parental hope of fostering the conscience of future motherhood. Moreover infidelity would be on the rise, as men would find amoral sexual release with no societal consequence. Sex should stay within the sanctity of marriage.


Whooooie dude you need to get laid or something.  Hey ... I'll buy!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2004)

HARD_Right said:
			
		

> As far as this topic goes, prostitution would lead to a lowering of the overall principles of our youth. The thought progression of allowing our daughters to consider prostitution as a means to make a living is inconsistent with a sound parental hope of fostering the conscience of future motherhood. Moreover infidelity would be on the rise, as men would find amoral sexual release with no societal consequence.  Sex should stay within the sanctity of marriage.



the best point made so far was pornography is legal, so the youth you're speaking of can go into that field, what's the difference?

why is it okay for me to pay for a full body massage, yet my genitalia is off limits by law?


----------



## pmech (Sep 9, 2004)

You notice I said not my daughters... But we can import them from.... Brazil 

I would never actually go to one, way to shy for that sort of thing


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2004)

I am married and would not go either, but it's one of those issues that just irks me.

America = land of the free, well sort of?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 9, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Beauty and brains...er...I mean
> 
> Whats up man?  I've been busy as hell, but hope to get on here and whore more often.  I miss IM!!!


Life's good.  
How's work?  Kill off any clients lately?


----------



## Var (Sep 9, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Life's good.
> How's work?  Kill off any clients lately?



No dead clients yet.    Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 9, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> No dead clients yet.    Who woulda thunk it?


Are you coming to NY?  Or are you to busy to let Patrick torture you?  More importantly, when the hell am I getting my hands on that truck?


----------



## pmech (Sep 9, 2004)

Robert I agree with you, hence the reference to the marijuana also, dont partake, but why should that be illegal but alcohol isnt? Again, just stupid little things that shouldnt be controlled by the man. 

Side note: All clients should die.


----------



## HARD_Right (Sep 9, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> the best point made so far was pornography is legal, so the youth you're speaking of can go into that field, what's the difference?
> 
> why is it okay for me to pay for a full body massage, yet my genitalia is off limits by law?


Getting an adjustment by a qualified therapist is not an act deemed depraved by any standard of behavior. It is not a matter of receiving a body massage, it is the sanctity of the sexual act. Sexual congress is and always has been a component of marriage. Imagine high school girls looking at a carrier as a call girl. The thought that American morals would degenerate to such a low level as to have our mothers supporting their children with a flow of strangers paying them for their services as an acceptable profession is frightening. What are you thinking here people?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2004)

yes I agree, I have a huge problem with alcohol and cigarettes being legal, and things like weed and ephedra being illegal.


----------



## LAM (Sep 9, 2004)

definetly...


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2004)

HARD_Right said:
			
		

> Getting an adjustment by a qualified therapist is not an act deemed depraved by any standard of behavior.



I am talking about a sensual massage, not an "adjustment" by a therapist.


----------



## Var (Sep 9, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Are you coming to NY?  Or are you to busy to let Patrick torture you?  More importantly, when the hell am I getting my hands on that truck?



Doesnt look like I'm gonna get there for the seminar.  Maybe I'll take a trip to NYC anyway so we can all workout and then go drinkin


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 9, 2004)

HARD_Right said:
			
		

> The thought that American morals would degenerate to such a low level as to have our mothers supporting their children with a flow of strangers paying them for their services as an acceptable profession is frightening.


Since when do we have morals? 

Whores don't hurt anyone (if they're regulated), and provide a vital, sanity-sustaining service. I think they should be decorated.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 9, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Doesnt look like I'm gonna get there for the seminar.  Maybe I'll take a trip to NYC anyway so we can all workout and then go drinkin


You two can work out, I'll skip straight to the drinking.


----------



## pmech (Sep 9, 2004)

HARD_Right said:
			
		

> Getting an adjustment by a qualified therapist is not an act deemed depraved by any standard of behavior. It is not a matter of receiving a body massage, it is the sanctity of the sexual act. Sexual congress is and always has been a component of marriage. Imagine high school girls looking at a carrier as a call girl. The thought that American morals would degenerate to such a low level as to have our mothers supporting their children with a flow of strangers paying them for their services as an acceptable profession is frightening. What are you thinking here people?


LOL.

So suddenly are current moral standards in our country are acceptable? Pfft, where do you live. 

As for them making money this way, those women out in vegas and what not, or in Amsterdamn are making a fine damn living. Hell after watching the Bunny ranch special on HBO, I told my wife if I had what they wanted I would sell it to. 

This isnt going to degrade morals in society, parents not talking with their kids and explaining right from wrong. The government shouldn't be able to tell someone what they can do with their genitals between two consenting adults. 

And its career not carrier


----------



## HARD_Right (Sep 9, 2004)

pmech said:
			
		

> LOL.
> 
> So suddenly are current moral standards in our country are acceptable? Pfft, where do you live.
> 
> ...


What would happen if your daughter chooses prostitution as a career pmech? Will you tell her she is welcome to become a hooker and that it "is a fine damn living"? It would be interesting to see you blame society for your little girl???s moral caliber at family gatherings. ???I raised her right, told her all about drugs and morality.??? Would you be proud?

It is OK for other people???s children to sell themselves. Your daughter would not make that choice. I am sure every hooker???s father said that as well.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2004)

what if you're daughter decided to be a porn star?

so porn should be illegal too, right?

porn = people being paid to have sex with each other out of wedlock. hmmm, sounds like a form of prostitution to me!


----------



## pmech (Sep 9, 2004)

HARD_Right said:
			
		

> What would happen if your daughter chooses prostitution as a career pmech? Will you tell her she is welcome to become a hooker and that it "is a fine damn living"? It would be interesting to see you blame society for your little girl???s moral caliber at family gatherings. ???I raised her right, told her all about drugs and morality.??? Would you be proud?
> 
> It is OK for other people???s children to sell themselves. Your daughter would not make that choice. I am sure every hooker???s father said that as well.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 9, 2004)

I agree that sex SHOULD be for marriage only BUT...that is not the question. If sex outside of marriage were the issue pre-marital and extra-marital sex would be illegal.

Just b/c something can be destructive does not mean it should be illegal. This is where I get irrated at my fellow conservatives, they draw arbitrary lines.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 9, 2004)

Your child could grow up to be a politician too.  So the argument of not wanting your child to get into the wrong career is mute.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 9, 2004)

Just b/c I don't want my daughter doing something is no basis for saying it should be illegal. I don't want my daughter to strip, be a lesbian, or marry some old guy purely for money either and all of those things are completely legal.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 9, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> mute.


moot

http://www.wsu.edu:8080/~brians/errors/mute.html


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

HARD_Right said:
			
		

> What would happen if your daughter chooses prostitution as a career pmech? Will you tell her she is welcome to become a hooker and that it "is a fine damn living"? It would be interesting to see you blame society for your little girl???s moral caliber at family gatherings. ???I raised her right, told her all about drugs and morality.??? Would you be proud?
> 
> It is OK for other people???s children to sell themselves. Your daughter would not make that choice. I am sure every hooker???s father said that as well.



Hey I have a daughter and of course I wouldn't be happy if when she grows up she decides that she would like to do this as a career but I still think she should have the right to do whatever she choses with her body and her life.
Do you really think that by legalizing prostitution all of a sudden girls will be flocking to sell themselves?  Hardly.  
However, it may give a little protection to those who do chose to do so and hopefully might prevent so many of them disappearing to the likes of people like our local wacked out pig farmer Robert Pickton because we turn a blind eye to it.
As you mentioned yourself there are probably plenty of hookers fathers out there who didn't think their daughters would make that choice... however being illegal didn't prevent them from doing so.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 9, 2004)

Semantics.  Mute can fit as well, as in not to be heard anymore, silenced.


----------



## pmech (Sep 9, 2004)

Thank you brit, aparantly you grasp the concept, and hey you are even from canada.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

pmech said:
			
		

> Thank you brit, aparantly you grasp the concept, and hey you are even from canada.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Just b/c I don't want my daughter doing something is no basis for saying it should be illegal. I don't want my daughter to strip, be a lesbian, or marry some old guy purely for money either and all of those things are completely legal.



 

finally we agree on something!


----------



## Stickboy (Sep 9, 2004)

I also don't believe it should be illegal.  I wouldn't partake, and don't necessarily think it's a good biz for women to go into, but I don't see any reason why it should be illegal.


----------



## HARD_Right (Sep 9, 2004)

A higher state of being can only be maintained with a guarded moral perspective. I can see I am alone in my views here but I must say that if you reduce the laws to allow morally bankrupt behaviors than you reduce society to a state of hedonism. It is a slippery slope that would be best avoided ??? .

I like these little emoticons ??? they add such panache. Pmech called me a retard with one I believe. Very entertaining Pmech but you do yourself a disservice. Defamation of character in any normal debate is the tool of a weak mind.


----------



## pmech (Sep 9, 2004)

OMG you hit it on the head, you're the intelligent one.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 9, 2004)

I think the alcohol companies don't want this to happen.  What guy would waste time and money at a bar trying to get laid when he could easily pop-in for a quicky at the local brothel and then go about his business for the rest of the night?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

I thought prostitution WAS/IS legal!?  Havent any of you heard of an escort?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

HARD_Right said:
			
		

> Defamation of character in any normal debate is the tool of a weak mind. [/font][/font][/color]



But is often very effective and quite amusing.


----------



## pmech (Sep 9, 2004)

Agreed, and in many cases, such as this, very fitting.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 9, 2004)

_It is legal here. I never used it though. There are some places in Rio and Sao Paulo that is like a huge mall, very luxurious and only rich people enter. That is just for high class prostituition. It is adverstised in news papers, I heard on the streets from a public radio station, magazines and the internet. 
There is actually one huge street in Rio just for that. _


----------



## maniclion (Sep 9, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _It is legal here. I never used it though. There are some places in Rio and Sao Paulo that is like a huge mall, very luxurious and only rich people enter. That is just for high class prostituition. It is adverstised in news papers, I heard on the streets from a public radio station, magazines and the internet. _
> _There is actually one huge street in Rio just for that. _


It's *illegal* here and the main corner to pick-up a lady-of-the-night is within pissing distance of the Police Sub-staion.  We have 2 huge streets to pick them up on too.  One for real women and one for Mahu's or Fa'afafine (He-Shes).  We also have "Exotic Massage" parlors which are basically brothels.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

Woah, wouldnt want to go down the wrong street there


----------



## HARD_Right (Sep 9, 2004)

pmech said:
			
		

> Agreed, and in many cases, such as this, very fitting.


I look forward to this as it looks like fun.
Pmech .


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

We have two main areas in Vancouver for prostitutes too, there's Robson which is your high end 'babe type' hookers, almost a tourist attraction and then Hastings (basically skid row) which is a really rugged skanky area of town where the prostitutes pretty much lunge at every male passer by... half the time with the needle still stuck in their arm and where guys will willingly throw some cash at them just to keep them at bay... actually it's a pretty tragic sight and a very scary part of town.


----------



## pmech (Sep 9, 2004)

You look forward to me shaking my ass for you?


----------



## irontime (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh fuck ya it should be legal  

You go to the bar, buy a girl a bunch of drinks and hopefully get a one night stand out of it.  What the hell is the difference? At least one way you are gauranteed a lay


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 9, 2004)

prostitution should be legal....but so should ephedra.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't think the guv has the right to make moral decisions for us and enforce them by way of laws. In what facet does that make us a free country. That just makes us free to believe what someone in charge believes and abide by the convictions of another man. Fucc that. All this is type of law enforcement does is create an alternate criminal element. Enacting laws that go against human nature is not condusive to anything but governmental discrimination. peace bitches


----------



## Big Smoothy (Sep 9, 2004)

Last night I was chatting over a beer and this 9 on a 10 scale in her mid-twenties got my cell phone number and I gave her my address.  She left.  20 minutes later, my cell phone rang.

Am I a stud?  Heck no.  Am I above average.  No.

Living in South East Asia, this is everyday stuff.  

It would never happen to me in the states.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 9, 2004)

thats it, I'm going.. thats all there is to it bitches.. I'll be in thialand if anyone needs me! lol


----------



## Rich46yo (Sep 10, 2004)

Its quasi leagl even in states where its supposedly illegal. We see the whores operating on the street all the time. We dont normaly bother them, they are back out before we even finish the paperwork. I worked the hore car back in the mid-80s, when the plauge was starting to kill them all off. I got into a few major battles with AIDs infested he/she whores and Im lucky I didnt catch it. Since then Ive left them alone.

                  How can you stop it anyway? Its a battle not worth the effort to fight.....take care.................Rich


----------



## Big Smoothy (Sep 10, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> thats it, I'm going.. thats all there is to it bitches.. I'll be in thialand if anyone needs me! lol



Come to Thailand, and you probably will never go back to the states.

here is one of many sites: www.stickmanbangkok.com


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 10, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> thought this could be a fun thread!


 Yes. Absolutely. This of course, coming from a purely business-minded standpoint.

 Why the hell not. Sex can be a service, just like being a hair stylist, or a personal trainer.

 However, I think there should be a few things in place for this to happen:

 Regulation by the government, registration with the health department, regular testing for STDs, occupational licensing -- don't laugh!, and definitely a minimum age requirement in order to become a legal sex worker.  

 Also (though this is hard to monitor or evaluate, because people in this business, at least the way things are now, are prone to be morally corrupt and money-hungry), there should be some kind of psychological screening  before a woman can become a legal sex worker. You know, to make sure she isn't being coerced into it by someone looking to profit off of her work. This isn't exactly like working as a cashier at the supermarket, you know? 

 In my utopian fantasy, there would be a way to prevent young girls from being taken advantage of, or misled in this line of work.

 I'm not a feminist by the common social definition/idea of what a feminist should be, but here are my struggles with this whole thing:

 On the one hand, it's a woman's body, and if she can use it to support herself, it's her perogative. She is willing to accept payment, and in exchange provide a service to another person (or if she's an entrepreneurial risk-taker), a group of people. She can work as much or as little as she wants, as there will always be someone willing to pay for her services.

 On the other hand, because society doesn't work the way I'd like it to, even if prostitution were legal, it wouldn't automatically remove the stigma associated with prostitution. A large percentage of our society would still see these women as immoral, corrupt, low-class, inferior, degrading to women everywhere. "Whore" would never be accepted as a serious job title by our society. A whore would be just that, a whore. A black eye for women everywhere. 

 And of course, all the political right-wingers, religious fanatics, and such would turn the country on its ass if prostitution were legalized. I could see the same kind of monstruous consequences so many abortion doctors have suffered at the hands of these pro-life folks, happening to prostitutes and their patrons.

 It would also affect immgration (legal and illegal). Tens of thousands of foreign women (or their husbands/fathers) could suddenly see an even bigger incentive to come to the United States, where they could very likely make more money doing the same thing they're doing in their own countries.

 Anyway, I've got lots more to say, but my boss is yelling somethign about "work" and "deadlines" in the background. Must get to it...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 10, 2004)

pmech said:
			
		

> Robert I agree with you, hence the reference to the marijuana also, dont partake, but why should that be illegal but alcohol isnt? Again, just stupid little things that shouldnt be controlled by the man.
> 
> Side note: All clients should die.


 Exactly - 

 If you can buy alcohol, smoke cigarettes, act in a porn movie and get paid for it, and eat bacon, why can't you pay for, or get paid for, having sex?

 There is way too much government money and time spent (wasted) trying to control these things, which in reality will only get worse and will never go away no matter how many laws are put into place to try to eradicate them.

 I wouldn't partake in any of it, but it's not my place to tell anyone else not to or to judge them for it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 10, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> moot
> 
> http://www.wsu.edu:8080/~brians/errors/mute.html


 
 HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Thank you. I didn't want to say anything, but...


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 10, 2004)

making something illegal does not deter people from doing it. if anything, i think it makes people want to rebel and do it more. i think they should legalize drugs. its no fun doing something you're allowed to do. perhaps some would quit using if this happened. i dont do drugs now, and i still wouldnt use them if they were legal. if you are not hurting anyone, i dont see what the problem is. if someone wants to hurt themself, that is their choice. i see no reason for prostitution not to be legalized (except for the fact of std's.) what is the difference in adultery and prostitution? the exchange of money and thats it. i think most of us here have committed adultery at 1 time or another. what is wrong with a woman (or a man for that matter) making a profit off of it? good economy booster.


----------



## Stickboy (Sep 10, 2004)

All drugs, or just some drugs?

I used to think there wouldn't be any problem if we legalized drugs, but after a few trips to Amsterdam - I don't think alot of drugs should be legal.  Crime is rampant there, because of it.  (My understanding is that drugs are not legal there, just that the laws are not enforced.  Not sure what the actual deal is.  However, you will find people smoking weed everywhere).

A friend of mine took his family to Amsterdam.  They parked outside of the front door of the hotel, spent 5 minutes checking in, and came back to the car.  No radio, no luggage, and the baby seat was gone too.  Everything was stolen.  Why? Because people are stealing shit so they can stay high all day.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 10, 2004)

this is why they have locks on cars.


----------



## Jeeper (Sep 10, 2004)

The only difference between prostitution and internet porn is a camera.  The concept is the same.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 10, 2004)

Stickboy said:
			
		

> A friend of mine took his family to Amsterdam.  They parked outside of the front door of the hotel, spent 5 minutes checking in, and came back to the car.  No radio, no luggage, and the baby seat was gone too.  Everything was stolen.  Why? Because people are stealing shit so they can stay high all day.



well, I just changed my views, that isolated incident proves that legalizing drugs increases robbery.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 10, 2004)

GG covered my thoughts very well.  I think that sex shops that actually sell sex instead of just gadgets would be a great way to spend the lunch hour.  Make some people less grouchy around the office too.


----------



## redspy (Sep 10, 2004)

I think it should be legal.  The Amsterdam model is a good example of making this work.


----------



## pmech (Sep 10, 2004)

Maybe all the unix admins would be less likely to be a bunch of pricks all the time if they got laid this century


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 10, 2004)

pmech said:
			
		

> Maybe all the unix admins would be less likely to be a bunch of pricks all the time if they got laid this century


----------



## maniclion (Sep 10, 2004)

Legalize prostitution and you will kill part of the drug problem of financing habits through prostitution use those taxes on drug treatment, when there's less crackwhores you'll have less crack babies.  
Then legalize weed and use the taxes on it to pay for combating real problems like the ice epidemic and drunk driving.


----------



## Stickboy (Sep 10, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> well, I just changed my views, that isolated incident proves that legalizing drugs increases robbery.



Ever been there Robert?  That's an example of what was common at the time that I was there.  Here's an article I found at hipguide, seems to me, it might be worse now.



> Crime is an interesting social phenomena in Holland.  In a society where few things are considered crimes, there are far fewer criminals.  Makes sense, no?  And criminals are treated very well in Holland.  When someone gets arrested, they release a minimum amount of information.  No name or just a partial name is issued to the public.  When convicted a person can look forward to a very nice stay in one of Holland's jails which allows every convenience including a room for sex.  It's truly a humane system and treats people like human beings, not animals.
> 
> The Dutch system of crime and punishment, that rarely makes a big deal out of petty crime (like theft), is responsible for a society amazingly free of violence.  The Dutch are truly shocked when there is a violent crime or a murder.  That's because there is little reason to commit violent acts.  Indeed, often the law itself is to blame in other countries where violence is committed to commit or cover up lesser crimes.  The Dutch have discovered the amazing truth that if you don't make criminals out of people for personal vices, they won't be compelled to break more serious laws or be violent to keep their vices secret .
> 
> ...



To address the car lock statement someone else made:  He did lock his car.  The windows were smashed out, and the trunk pried opened.  This at 1400 (2 O' Clock) in the afternoon.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Stickboy said:
			
		

> To address the car lock statement someone else made:  He did lock his car.  The windows were smashed out, and the trunk pried opened.  This at 1400 (2 O' Clock) in the afternoon.



damnnnnnnnnn. i stand corrected.


----------



## Stickboy (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's another article that I thought was interesting:



> There is a phenomenon, as despicable as it seems, that if you walk down the street in the Red Light District at any time of day or night you stand a chance of being hassled by people who can???t decide if they are beggars, drug dealers, or muggers. The RLD is reasonably safe, except for the pickpockets & pushers who can be aggressive at times. You have to keep your guard up, and present a good offense.
> 
> One good offense is to look like you are having a really bad time. Don???t smile, because that is only a signal that you have too much money. You should look as if you are poor and that is why you are having a really bad time. Something like this goes back to my idea about dressing like crap in Amsterdam. People who are having a really bad time as a result of being poor typically look like crap, too. If you look like crap and also look like you know where you???re going, you probably will be left alone.
> 
> ...


----------



## redspy (Sep 10, 2004)

Interesting article.  I'm heading over to Amsterdam in December.  Overall it's a good place to visit for a few days.  Although it's not crime free it certainly beats hanging out in East LA at night.  That is scary.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 10, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I don't want my daughter to marry some old guy purely for money either



Hey, it's not the money.  We're in love.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 10, 2004)

Stickboy said:
			
		

> Ever been there Robert?  That's an example of what was common at the time that I was there.  Here's an article I found at hipguide, seems to me, it might be worse now.



no, I am not even disagreeing about the drugs and crime, just the way you posted that incident about people getting robbed and linking that to drug use. People get robbed like that everyday in Amercia obviously it's not because all drugs are legal here.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 10, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> People get robbed like that everyday in Amercia obviously it's not because all drugs are legal here.



I'm not at all saying this statement is wrong but, wouldn't you agree that drugs are a huge contributing factor to crime?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 10, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> I'm not at all saying this statement is wrong but, wouldn't you agree that drugs are a huge contributing factor to crime?



maybe, but that is not relevant to what I was saying. He said the crime is high there because drugs are legal, and I said crime is high here and drugs are illegal.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 10, 2004)

Agreed.  I was going on a bit of a tangent just to make sure we were on the same page.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 10, 2004)

Your articles present no defense for your opinion.  Any tourist location will draw criminals to feed on the people aloof in awe of their new surroundings.  Here in paradise tourists fall victim to theft and pickpocketing daily.

Here's some points I read once.  A person can jump out of a perfectly good airplane legally, a person can fling themselves from a bridge with a small flexible cord wrapped around their ankle, can eat themselves to 500 pounds, can drink gallons of a liquid that has been associated with more deaths and violence than all drugs combined, can take their kids on a ride that zooms around a track flipping upside down and has the potential to fly off it's tracks with no form of protection against head trauma, but if you want to light up part of a plant that is known for it's mood mellowing properties you could have a swarm of DEA agents confiscate your house on suspicion of drug trafficking.  Where is the logic


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 10, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Where is the logic



Woah!   Logic?  You want LOGIC?

Bu-bye.  I'm not sticking around waiting for THAT to happen.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 10, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Your articles present no defense for your opinion. Any tourist location will draw criminals to feed on the people aloof in awe of their new surroundings. Here in paradise tourists fall victim to theft and pickpocketing daily.
> 
> Here's some points I read once. A person can jump out of a perfectly good airplane legally, a person can fling themselves from a bridge with a small flexible cord wrapped around their ankle, can eat themselves to 500 pounds, can drink gallons of a liquid that has been associated with more deaths and violence than all drugs combined, can take their kids on a ride that zooms around a track flipping upside down and has the potential to fly off it's tracks with no form of protection against head trauma, but if you want to light up part of a plant that is known for it's mood mellowing properties you could have a swarm of DEA agents confiscate your house on suspicion of drug trafficking. Where is the logic


Sometimes finance splits from logic ...


----------



## maniclion (Sep 10, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> maybe, but that is not relevant to what I was saying. He said the crime is high there because drugs are legal, and I said crime is high here and drugs are illegal.


The difference is violent crimes, and our illegality of drugs leads to alot of competing distributors to use violent means in beating out the competition, as well as fights over non-payment, etc. all leading to collateral damage ie. drive-bys gone wrong.


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2004)

I think it should and without being redundant of what those who voted "yes"... those specific reasons and also, a person has a right to do what they want with their bodies regardless of how immoral it may be.  Some prostitutes actually have ONLY their bodies to sell because their DEADBEATS EX-LOVER, EX-HUSBAND or EX-BF's left them for broke in order to feed their children etc.


----------



## Rich46yo (Sep 10, 2004)

First off marijuana should be decriminalized. Its lunacy to spend so much resources against it. I never believed it was any gateway drug, at least anymore then alcohol is. But other drugs? You want to legalize heroin so's you can go into a store and buy a pre-packaged syringe ready for blastoff? Or buy cocaine like you would buy chew? How would that change anything or cut down on associated crime?

                       I agree its bad. Last summer we had an entire area of housing projects we couldnt go into because the gangbanger dopers had snipers with AK-47s protecting the drug sales and they would shoot at us if we approached. Can you imagine that? Blocks of America completly controlled by narco-gangsters.

                     Legalizing it would only make it worse. Its a better investment to just catch the dealers and put em in a cage for 50 years, even better lets just execute the big importers......take care...............Rich


----------



## GYM GURU (Sep 10, 2004)

Prostitution legal, That would be "Off the freakin Chainnnnnnn". That way a guy could get straight to the nitty gritty. Most men would not cheat with someone they could fall in love with . The would just go buy the pu$$y, relieve their frustrations , would on their skills, & go home.
Look at the benefits : Taxing the pu$$y would make woman, government, & business owners money, create more jobs, & relieve the frustrations of men who cannot get laid & men would just want to bust a nut in some good hot wet poo nanny.
I enjoy maving sex with my girl but everyone knows that a man rarely can be satisfied with just one woman, unless she is all that he wants in life. Thats rare !


----------



## GYM GURU (Sep 10, 2004)

Also a man would not have to play the game, lie, take a chick out to diner, movie etc. 
Instead of spending money on the stuff to get tooo the pu$$y, why not just pay her & stop wasting time. In the process the female will be having fun , getting paid, & bringing home the bacon. A fine chick could get rich ! 
The pu$$y has been selling since the beginning of time & will always sell. There is no stopping prostitution, especially when 95% off all men IN THE WORLD want it !
Make it legal & reap the benefits. No shame in my game, if a chick was hot enough, clean, fit, 5' 7" or shorter, under 135lbs, smelled good & pretty, I would p[ay for the pu$$y quicker than a mofo. I just hope she don't try to break a fool Hola !


----------



## Arnold (Sep 10, 2004)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> First off marijuana should be decriminalized. Its lunacy to spend so much resources against it. I never believed it was any gateway drug, at least anymore then alcohol is. But other drugs?


agreed.




> You want to legalize heroin so's you can go into a store and buy a pre-packaged syringe ready for blastoff? Or buy cocaine like you would buy chew? How would that change anything or cut down on associated crime?


I do not think harder drugs should be legal, although I do think anabolic steroids should be reclassified, and I think any adult that wants to use them should be able to go to their doc and get an Rx.


----------



## pmech (Sep 10, 2004)

GYM GURU said:
			
		

> I enjoy maving sex with my girl but everyone knows that a man rarely can be satisfied with just one woman, unless she is all that he wants in life. Thats rare !


It should be that way when you make a commitment to a woman or man, one and only. There should be no infidelity.

But, on the other hand if the wives of this world would like to say... meet up with a girl now and then, that is acceptable in the marriage, well as long as we get to watch 




			
				Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I do not think harder drugs should be legal, although I do think anabolic steroids should be reclassified, and I think any adult that wants to use them should be able to go to their doc and get an Rx.


AGREED. I dont use them, prolly never will, I am just to paranoid about the side effects. But why should they be illegal when tobacco isnt. WTF is that about?! Its not liek they are a narcotic!


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> We have two main areas in Vancouver for prostitutes too, there's Robson which is your high end 'babe type' hookers, almost a tourist attraction and then Hastings (basically skid row) which is a really rugged skanky area of town where the prostitutes pretty much lunge at every male passer by... half the time with the needle still stuck in their arm and where guys will willingly throw some cash at them just to keep them at bay... actually it's a pretty tragic sight and a very scary part of town.



Yuck and  to the 2nd part!!!!  Yikes!!  And in Robson, just how much are these "Hookers".  Here in most of the big cities, "ESCORTS" range from $1500-$3500!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> prostitution should be legal....but so should ephedra.




ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!  I'm trying to figure out a worse death.... STD's or ephedra overload!

But, at least I can control ephedra.... STD's.... AIDS... well, enough said!


----------



## solid10 (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes, I don't want to go to jail.


----------



## Rich46yo (Sep 11, 2004)

Havnt steroids recently been reclassified as schedule lll in most states ? As illegal to have in your possesion as, say, some vicoden or downers? I dont get it! You dont get a narcotic high from the stuff so why would the laws against them be so draconian? Its not the first time the justice system has left me scratching my head, believe me....take care...............Rich


----------



## BritChick (Sep 11, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Yuck and  to the 2nd part!!!!  Yikes!!  And in Robson, just how much are these "Hookers".  Here in most of the big cities, "ESCORTS" range from $1500-$3500!!!!



I've no idea... I've never been to one.  
Seriously though... I think you're in the right ballpark with your 'escorts' fees.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 11, 2004)

Aren't there those ranches out west that its regulated??? I've seen Tv speacials on it. If AIDS was being transmitted earlier this year in the multi million dollar porn industry I wouldn't be so quick to get a fast hot one at some local ranch.


----------



## moon (Sep 11, 2004)

Prostitution should be illegal because HIV can still infect ppl despite the consistent use of condom. But law won't stop it anyway.


----------



## HARD_Right (Sep 11, 2004)

*I am being proved right as this thread evolves. The effects of a degraded society are endless and progressive. Lesser minds wishing for an easily acquired fulfillment of the baser needs of the body must look at the dire consequences of legislating those needs met. Everything has a price;however, sometimes it takes a generation or even two for that price to be paid. I would not want to sabotage the societies of my future children. No society with a diminished morality as a component has ever survived. *


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 11, 2004)

HARD_Right said:
			
		

> *I am being proved right as this thread evolves. The effects of a degraded society are endless and progressive. Lesser minds wishing for an easily acquired fulfillment of the baser needs of the body must look at the dire consequences of legislating those needs met. Everything has a price;however, sometimes it takes a generation or even two for that price to be paid. I would not want to sabotage the societies of my future children. No society with a diminished morality as a component has ever survived. *




Not really. I'm pretty far on the right side of issues too, & I would never pay for sex... but I'll be damned if the government has any right to say what I can or can't do in the bedroom.  Any way you look at it, it's none of their business.

...and if people want to cheat, they are going to cheat.  Making prostitution legal would not cause faithful men to go cheat on their wives.  

Our jobs as parents it to teach right vs. wrong... which isn't necessarily legal vs. illegal.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 11, 2004)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> Havnt steroids recently been reclassified as schedule lll in most states ?



no not recently, they were changed to schedule III drugs with the 1990 steroid control act, so 14 years ago.


----------



## Luke9583 (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes.  But if it were, i'm afraid it would become government regulated and taxed, like tobacco.


----------



## pmech (Sep 11, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> Our jobs as parents it to teach right vs. wrong... which isn't necessarily legal vs. illegal.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 11, 2004)

Here would be my Brick & Mortar.

Hire all people as contract workers. I'd pay fewer taxes, as I'd have fewer employees.

Sell full medical coverage to all contractors.

Sell medical certification for STD free sex ??? and require it of all contractors. 

Sell all types of legal sexual services.

Some of the people could do double duty for increased income with side services such as laundry, oil changes, and full food service 24-7.

Rent out office space with full secretarial services, business phones, mail drops, and wireless Internet.

A guy could get laid, run his own business, get his car worked on, eat, get his laundry done, and check out his buds over here at IM without leaving the parking lot. 

 ​


----------



## gr81 (Sep 11, 2004)

ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Stickboy (Sep 11, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I do not think harder drugs should be legal, although I do think anabolic steroids should be reclassified, and I think any adult that wants to use them should be able to go to their doc and get an Rx.



I agree with the anabolics.  With a doc's supervision, it should be legal.

Other drugs, no.  To legalize them would be a nightmare.  Personally, I don't care if they people them, but since it would affect (I believe) the cost of health care in this country - and health care is already outrageously expensive it wouldn't be a good idea.  If people can't afford it now, what happens when you legalize drugs.  How much busier would emergency rooms be from overdoses?  After all, alot of people simply don't use them because they are illegal.  Legalize them, and I bet more people would try them.

As for my example of Amsterdam, I should have clarified that I believed crime to be rampant because of drugs.  Again, I make this statement of what I observed spending time there.  So it was an observation.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 11, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> This is supposed to be a free country!



That phrase is so misused and abused.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Totally disagree with just about every point you just made.



You're in Canada.  You're not supposed to agree. lol  

It is nice to see a Canadian that actually says they disagree with someone...that is truly a rarity.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 11, 2004)

ha ha, I love it when BO pokes his head in cuz he's almost as cynical as I am. lol


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 11, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Interesting article.  I'm heading over to Amsterdam in December.  Overall it's a good place to visit for a few days.  Although it's not crime free it certainly beats hanging out in East LA at night.  That is scary.



Go hang out on the streets of Amsterdam at night when you get there.  I'm willing to bet you will have a difference of opinion.  LA ain't got nuthin' on Amsterdam.


----------



## pmech (Sep 11, 2004)

BUSTINOUT said:
			
		

> Go hang out on the streets of Amsterdam at night when you get there. I'm willing to bet you will have a difference of opinion. LA ain't got nuthin' on Amsterdam.


HAHAHAHA.,... At night? I wouldnt even be able to drive through alot of LA during the DAY.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 11, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> ha ha, I love it when BO pokes his head in cuz he's almost as cynical as I am. lol


   I have my moods. lol


----------



## Big Smoothy (Sep 12, 2004)

BUSTINOUT said:
			
		

> Go hang out on the streets of Amsterdam at night when you get there.  I'm willing to bet you will have a difference of opinion.  LA ain't got nuthin' on Amsterdam.



Amsterdam has problems now because they allowed immigrant dead-beats from third world countries in.


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Aren't there those ranches out west that its regulated??? I've seen TV specials on it. If AIDS was being transmitted earlier this year in the multi million dollar porn industry I wouldn't be so quick to get a fast hot one at some local ranch.



You hit that one right on the mark!!!


----------



## Flex (Sep 12, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> i think they should legalize drugs. its no fun doing something you're allowed to do. perhaps some would quit using if this happened. i dont do drugs now, and i still wouldnt use them if they were legal. if you are not hurting anyone, i dont see what the problem is. if someone wants to hurt themself, that is their choice.



this i completely disagree with. 

marijuana? perhaps it should be legalized. But all drugs? Are you nuts? Have you ever seen people on heroin or crack? Perhaps even "milder" drugs such as exstacy, shrooms, acid and pcp?

The MAIN reason people want to do drugs is because they're illegal. But that does NOT mean people woul quit if legalized. I could almost GUARANTEE there would so many more people who try drugs as opposed to those who say "they're legal now, and its no fun doing this anymore, i quit".

and "not hurting anyone, only themselves"??? OMG. This goes back to my first statement about the effects of drugs. Do you think people who drink and drive and kill someone said to themselves "Damn, rough week. I'm gonna go out and get hammered, drive home, and on my way, kill a few kids crossing the road". OBVIOUSLY people don't intend to hurt people when doing drugs (most people anyways), but the drugs we're talking about alter the mind. EVERY single fight i pertook in/witnessed/heard of take place in college was b/c people were drunk. People don't look for fights sober, but they get tough when drunk.

And alcohol is one of the "lesser-evils", if you will. Watch your friend smoke crack or shoot heroin, then tell me they aren't "hurting" anyone else. First off, they can't function. Secondly, many become addicted after trying it only once. And when you get addicted to something like that, we all know its very hard to break it. Once addicted, you don't think the "user" will be hurting they're own family? they won't be able to function as a contributing member of society, not to mention barely be able to take care of themselves.

Marijuana isnt that bad, IMO. I just think the gov't won't legalize due to $$ issues. But most of the others i mentioned (acid, shrooms, PCP etc.) are nearly as bad. 

If you wanna talk about harmless drugs that should be legalized, let's talk steroids. But damn man, pop a few tabs of acid that you just bought at 7-11 and drive home. See you in week.


----------



## Flex (Sep 12, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Here's some points I read once.  A person can jump out of a perfectly good airplane legally, a person can fling themselves from a bridge with a small flexible cord wrapped around their ankle, can eat themselves to 500 pounds, can drink gallons of a liquid that has been associated with more deaths and violence than all drugs combined, can take their kids on a ride that zooms around a track flipping upside down and has the potential to fly off it's tracks with no form of protection against head trauma, but if you want to light up part of a plant that is known for it's mood mellowing properties you could have a swarm of DEA agents confiscate your house on suspicion of drug trafficking.  Where is the logic



The "logic" is that people do all of those things "sober" i guess (BEFORE you start drinking, you're sober). Marijuana alters the mind, so i guess the guv don't want that...


----------



## Flex (Sep 12, 2004)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> I never believed it (marijuana) was any gateway drug, at least anymore then alcohol is. But other drugs?



Marijuana and alchohol are 100% gateway drugs IMO. 

EVERY single person i grew up with started with the "low risk" ones such as weed and alchohol. Then those get "boring", and you wanna try something else.

Does this mean that if you try alchohol or pot as your first drug you will definitely want to try something else? definitely not. But i can just about guarentee EVERYONE who has ever tried anything other than those two started with one of those two drugs. 

As you were growing up, how many middle/high school kids have you been around or ever heard say "damn, i wanna smoke some crack". Almost never.


----------



## Flex (Sep 12, 2004)

pmech said:
			
		

> It should be that way when you make a commitment to a woman or man, one and only. There should be no infidelity.



well, there "should be" no war or hunger, but thats the way life is.


----------



## Flex (Sep 12, 2004)

and finally onto the subject at hand...legalization of prost.

i agree with most of the reasons to legalize it, although i disagree with one main point...that it won't cause men to cheat more.

this i completely disagree with. 50% of marraiges nowadays end in divorce, and in a great amount of relationships in the US, infidelity has occured. And this happens when the guy has to "put in work" and meet another girl, take her out and then bang her. Imagine what would happen if a husband and wife got in a fight, and alls the guy had to do was drive 5min down the street to get blown.

He could do all that w/o going through the hassle of meeting someone to cheat with on the side. Don't get me wrong, OBVIOUSLY not all people will cheat. But i think many more would b/c the bottom line of cheating is sexual lust, which prostitutes provide.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

I voted no.  I'm not going to explain why or even read above posts.  I'm not debating it and i"m not changing my response.  I'm not getting into any flame wars and not arguing.  I'm just stating my opinion and leaving it at NO. It should be Illegal in my opinion.


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> I voted no.  I'm not going to explain why or even read above posts.  I'm not debating it and i"m not changing my response.  I'm not getting into any flame wars and not arguing.  I'm just stating my opinion and leaving it at NO. It should be Illegal in my opinion.



Knock! Knock!  Is Brian there aka. Firestorm?  Has anyone seen him?  Hello?


This is not the Firestorm I know...  Hey, I think you SHOULD explain why you think this and just know that when the other side is becoming childish, rude and redundant is then, when you need to let it alone and unsubscribe from the thread!  That's what I do!

Now, please, state why you say, "no".  If you don't want to then, I understand as well.  We're bud's, remember?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

Dave it's not your disagreeing with me that I fear. I could debate anything with you and know it would remain friendly nor have to worry about being ganged up on.  I just had enough of it for one weekend.  Nothing worse then knowing your right about something and respond to it only to be ganged up on by one or more people while others that "agree" with you only send you supportive PMs and don't back you in the thread such as what happened this weekend. (not talking about you either on this.. I know you have been too busy to take up my 6).  Your usually there bro.  Peace


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

I said NO because of mostly moral issues.  I think there is something wrong with a guy if he has to go to a hooker to find comfort.  Basically a real looser.  I don't like pathetic loosers.  I think prostitution is demoralizing to woman as well. Paints the picture that woman are objects and the phylosophy carries over to all women in the minds of those that frequent cat houses.  Those people have no respect for women IMO.  I have no respect for them.  I consider hookers as well as the "johns" second class humans or at the very least, sleazy.
That also goes for the celeberties as well. They may be rich and famous but I see them as being Sleazy rich and famous people. Just scumbags.  
And of course this is all....just  my opinion so you need not quote me or attempt a debate with me. If your a practitioner of such practices here, don't try explaining yourself to me because I'll STILL only consider you a scumbag.  My opinion don't forget.  hahaha  Peace.


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Dave it's not your disagreeing with me that I fear. I could debate anything with you and know it would remain friendly nor have to worry about being ganged up on.  I just had enough of it for one weekend.  Nothing worse then knowing your right about something and respond to it only to be ganged up on by one or more people while others that "agree" with you only send you supportive PMs and don't back you in the thread such as what happened this weekend. (not talking about you either on this.. I know you have been too busy to take up my 6).  Your usually there bro.  Peace




Well, I DID read it last night while in Orlando and I was shocked to see the conversation go back and forth like that!  I guess that's why you called yourself Firestorm because it equals everything you do and care about, passions are literally a fire-storm. And, that's a good thing.  I was running out of time as I was burning CD's bc/ we realized we ran low and I needed to rush stuff out to the band!    Well, in any supportive issues, I would have defended the Pro- pro wrestling side because you know I like wrestling.  However, I don't think I should go over into the thread and dig up a grave  bc/ the issue should be settled bt/ you and Premier and maybe others will take it upon themselves NOT to post in a thread of their dislike.  I think all threads, unfortunately, when neccessary should have their topics labeled as "no negative remarks allowed".  I guess some threads are meant to have opinions while other shouldn't and we NOW need to specify.


----------



## HARD_Right (Sep 12, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> Not really. I'm pretty far on the right side of issues too, & I would never pay for sex... but I'll be damned if the government has any right to say what I can or can't do in the bedroom. Any way you look at it, it's none of their business.





			
				busyLivin said:
			
		

> ...and if people want to cheat, they are going to cheat. Making prostitution legal would not cause faithful men to go cheat on their wives.
> 
> Our jobs as parents it to teach right vs. wrong... which isn't necessarily legal vs. illegal.




I am sorry sir but I must disagree. This idea you imply of I for me and you for you does still allow for a degeneration of American culture. Government is one of our tools to secure our great nation from downfall. Government is there to uphold the laws we Americans write for the reasons that they are written. Not all adults will become grownups. It is up to responsible moral Americans to protect the future of this country from these lesser-grown persons. These persons will conduct themselves just this side of whatever the law allows. Hedonistic urges will rule the thought processes. Fear of confinement and public ridicule does generate respect and abstinence from those actions that would draw such incarceration and recrimination.

As responses from other members are posted you are able to see the natural progression that such a legislated affect would ensure. We went from the legalization of prostitution to legalized heroin. In one thread we have suggested the lowering of our collective moral high ground to the moral depravity of a third world country. 

America deserves better.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 12, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> and finally onto the subject at hand...legalization of prost.
> 
> i agree with most of the reasons to legalize it, although i disagree with one main point...that it won't cause men to cheat more.
> 
> ...



Hmm, just a question.  Have you ever been unfaithful?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Well, I DID read it last night while in Orlando and I was shocked to see the conversation go back and forth like that!  I guess that's why you called yourself Firestorm because it equals everything you do and care about, passions are literally a fire-storm. And, that's a good thing.  I was running out of time as I was burning CD's bc/ we realized we ran low and I needed to rush stuff out to the band!    Well, in any supportive issues, I would have defended the Pro- pro wrestling side because you know I like wrestling.  However, I don't think I should go over into the thread and dig up a grave  bc/ the issue should be settled bt/ you and Premier and maybe others will take it upon themselves NOT to post in a thread of their dislike.  I think all threads, unfortunately, when neccessary should have their topics labeled as "no negative remarks allowed".  I guess some threads are meant to have opinions while other shouldn't and we NOW need to specify.



By no means go back and post regarding this issue.  I've since moved on.  Again you know me better.  I get my point across. I have my little tantrum and then I forget about it.  It's over as far as I'm concerned.  We both had our say.  Talk to you soon old young friend.
Brian


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 12, 2004)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Amsterdam has problems now because they allowed immigrant dead-beats from third world countries in.



The reason why is of little importance after the fact..it is what it is.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 12, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> I voted no.  I'm not going to explain why or even read above posts.  I'm not debating it and i"m not changing my response.  I'm not getting into any flame wars and not arguing.  I'm just stating my opinion and leaving it at NO. It should be Illegal in my opinion.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 12, 2004)

And apparently my man B/O agrees with me. hahaha how are ya big Kahuna?  all good here.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Sep 12, 2004)

its legal in europe for instance in germany you go inside a "hotel" it is very big and very luxurious, you sit down have a beer and then all the avalible girls walk out and you choose which one you'dd like by cheking their bodies out it is very profesional in there and its not like the mob runs it or anything and people dont complain its just another hotel...... I never went because for 1. i get enough sex 2. its expensive but very well worth it i bet the sex is awesome, and 3th. im just not that type to gbo to a whore house but i have been inside just cheking it out, it is really state of the art entertainment


----------



## gr81 (Sep 12, 2004)

> Marijuana and alchohol are 100% gateway drugs IMO.



ah, no they are really not man! Think about the concept of a "gateway" drug, it makes little sense. Thats not how the human mind and addiction work bro. I don't wanna argu about it again, but its ridiculous to suggest that those drugs are the rason people do other harder drugs. I have great amount of time invested in the subject of addiction, trust me whan I tell you.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 12, 2004)

> The MAIN reason people want to do drugs is because they're illegal. But that does NOT mean people woul quit if legalized. I could almost GUARANTEE there would so many more people who try drugs as opposed to those who say "they're legal now, and its no fun doing this anymore, i quit".



the main reason people want to do drugs is b/c they are illegal??? please.. that statement is nothing but a fallacy if I have ever heard one. Go ahead and say that to any addiction medicine specialist ask they will laugh at the thought of that being true. Chemical dependency is SOOOO unbelievably misunderstodd, misrepresented, and falsely stigmatized in our culture it makes my head spin!!!

sorry Flex, you know I normally am right on line with you homey but you are way aff base. I see the points you are making and where you are coming from with them, but this is juts not true..oh well peace my brotha


----------



## gr81 (Sep 12, 2004)

> And alcohol is one of the "lesser-evils", if you will. Watch your friend smoke crack or shoot heroin, then tell me they aren't "hurting" anyone else. First off, they can't function. Secondly, many become addicted after trying it only once. And when you get addicted to something like that, we all know its very hard to break it. Once addicted, you don't think the "user" will be hurting they're own family? they won't be able to function as a contributing member of society, not to mention barely be able to take care of themselves.



well alcohol is NOT one of teh lesser evils, alcohol addiction is one of the WORST substances you can get into physically speaking. And the strength of an addiction does not vary between drugs, addiction is addiction, whether its to painkillers, weed, or coke. The residual effects of each drug is different, and the physically addictive proporties may deviate, but addiction is just that. Legalizing cocaine would be no more detrimental to our society than alcohol. alcoholic addicts are potentially more violent than cocaine addicts, and alcohol impairs your ability to a greater measure. The definition of addiction is losing te hability to function without or defying consequence in order to fullfill, that type of thing, so teh notion that just alcohiolics, or just opiad addicts fall into that category is niave and ambiguous.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 12, 2004)

> I said NO because of mostly moral issues. I think there is something wrong with a guy if he has to go to a hooker to find comfort. Basically a real looser. I don't like pathetic loosers.



I agree with some of what you said B, but this quite an arcane and simpleminded assessment.


----------



## Flex (Sep 12, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> the main reason people want to do drugs is b/c they are illegal??? please.. that statement is nothing but a fallacy if I have ever heard one.
> 
> sorry Flex, you know I normally am right on line with you homey but you are way aff base. I see the points you are making and where you are coming from with them, but this is juts not true..oh well peace my brotha



bro, that first statement^, that's what HE said, i was quoting him. (there shoulda been a ? after it in my post) He suggested perhaps people do them b/c they are illegal, and if they were legal, maybe people wouldnt do them. I disagreed with that. I didnt say the main reason people do drugs is b/c they are illegal........thats ridiculous.

and no, i dont think i'm way off base at all. Gateway drug. Let's analyze that statement. Gateway=passage to another "thing". Drug=obvious. 

Marijuana and alcohol are def. gateway drugs, how are they not? 
Kids in middle/high school experiment with pot and booze. Once they get bored, or "used to" the above drugs, or wanna try something new b/c they have gotten comfortable with pot and booze, they may try other drugs.

How many kids do you know from high school have ever said "there's this party tonite, i've never drank or smoked before, but let's shoot up some heroin"?.

Now, how many kids do you know FIRST experimented with either pot or booze? EVERY SINGLE KID i ever grew up with or knew first tried those. They didn't jump straight to crack. 

Now, don't get me wrong here. I'm not saying that because they tried pot/booze they are def. going to try something else. BUT I AM SAYING they tried something, or were more inclined to try something b/c their "experiment" with booze/pot went well. 

My friends first experimented with pot (myself included). Wanted to try something else, tried boozin'. Some didnt go any farther, some were more inclined to try other things b/c they wanted to try something new, since their experience with those went well.

If that's not what a gateway drug, i dont know what is.


----------



## Flex (Sep 12, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> well alcohol is NOT one of teh lesser evils, alcohol addiction is one of the WORST substances you can get into physically speaking. And the strength of an addiction does not vary between drugs, addiction is addiction, whether its to painkillers, weed, or coke. The residual effects of each drug is different, and the physically addictive proporties may deviate, but addiction is just that. Legalizing cocaine would be no more detrimental to our society than alcohol. alcoholic addicts are potentially more violent than cocaine addicts, and alcohol impairs your ability to a greater measure. The definition of addiction is losing te hability to function without or defying consequence in order to fullfill, that type of thing, so teh notion that just alcohiolics, or just opiad addicts fall into that category is niave and ambiguous.



i agree with your statements about addiction. But i was refering to the "lesser evils" in the context of the effect of alchohol. What you're talking about ^ is alchohol abuse. A beer or two will have MUCH less effect than a few rails of coke or a tab of acid or two. You're getting into abuse, which is a completely different thing. 

and what category are you talking about? i never said anythign bout alcoholics or opiad addicts??


----------



## gr81 (Sep 12, 2004)

yeah, but you half to step outside your subjective view b/c you are looking at it like this. B comes after A, so therefore A must have caused B, which is logical, but you have to pay attention to the specifics to understand. Your lookin at substance abuse as if its all a rational choice, and not at all human nature and behavior patterns. By your logical reasoning anything could be a gateway drug, and thats true. Its not unique to popular substances, things like chocolate can be a gateway drug for a person in rehab, b/c something in the chocolate triggers an emotional response, same with coffee. Your arguing the point that people try harder drugs b/c they first tried weed and booze, and your basis is that you know people who have done things in that order. You have to pay attention to why people use and why we are addicts. Its much more complicated than what your contending. I don't really wanna argue about it, but to say that its important to spend time learning the concepts of substance abuse and the human psyche, and tryign to argue with someone who hasn't familiarized themselves with that knowledge is pointless. no offense to you Flex, I know you have your opinion and I have the UUTMOST respect for that and you, but believe me when I tell you theres much more to it then whats being said here by either of us. drugs would be taken by people whether they drank and smoked or not.. peace


----------



## Randy (Sep 12, 2004)

Clinton sure fought for it to be legal in the whitehouse, and seemed to have no problem convincing Monika


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 13, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> its legal in europe for instance in germany you go inside a "hotel" it is very big and very luxurious, you sit down have a beer and then all the avalible girls walk out and you choose which one you'dd like by cheking their bodies out it is very profesional in there and its not like the mob runs it or anything and people dont complain its just another hotel...... I never went because for 1. i get enough sex 2. its expensive but very well worth it i bet the sex is awesome, and 3th. im just not that type to gbo to a whore house but i have been inside just cheking it out, it is really state of the art entertainment


I so must go to Germany for my next vacation, thanx for the info dude.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Sep 13, 2004)

yeah, but if you want cheeper fun go to amsterdam, they are more , how do you say, cheap! , but if you wanna be treated like a kind i'dd defenantly go to germany to a whore house, (preferably frankfurt am main )


----------



## firestorm (Sep 17, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> I agree with some of what you said B, but this quite an arcane and simpleminded assessment.



Well I perposely kept it "simple". Didn't feel like going into debth because what I think about this subject won't change anything or anybody.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow... old thread... 


YES


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2005)

i think on one hand yea it should be legal. people are going to do it anyway and if it is legal there is less risk but i had a friend in nevada who was a call girl, she wound up really bitter and hateful towards men. i think it damages women.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i think on one hand yea it should be legal. people are going to do it anyway and if it is legal there is less risk but i had a friend in nevada who was a call girl, she wound up really bitter and hateful towards men. i think it damages women.


Lesson Today... don't be a call girl...

And I don't want to be an A-hole, but...  I don't like my job very much


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Lesson Today... don't be a call girl...
> 
> And I don't want to be an A-hole, but... I don't like my job very much


So, are you trying to say you don't like being a call girl?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> So, are you trying to say you don't like being a call girl?


Yes I am saying, I would rather be a call girl, than an A-hole


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2005)

even with condoms i would not want to have sex w a male prostitute i just can't get past the question how do you sleep with someone you don't honestly desire. i know the answer is money but there has to be more people than me who just couldn't do it. there also i think are women like another friend of mine who i think would enjoy it who knows it should be an individual choice.

 and manic makes a perfect point with the porn they get like $1,500 a scene i hear. what is the difference? so hookers just need to film stuff n they can say it's porn... brilliant.


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 20, 2005)

I don't think you're gonna find a lot of "Johns" willing to go along with the whole, "film me and make it legal" approach.  But if you could, it would be a brillient approach.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2005)

oh damn, i forgot to put film in the camera, this was just a screen test n so on...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> oh damn, i forgot to put film in the camera, this was just a screen test n so on...


Please stop...

I'm gonna need a cold shower


----------



## Pepper (Jun 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i think on one hand yea it should be legal. people are going to do it anyway and if it is legal there is less risk but i had a friend in nevada who was a call girl, she wound up really bitter and hateful towards men. i think it damages women.


I have heard that strippers also get bitter...I guess both groups of women see men at their worst and learn to hate them.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2005)

they probably see a lot of men in committed relationships who are slimeballs, must make it hard to trust anyone. but unless they are children or being forced into something they have made their own bed so maybe they are angry with the wrong person they need to maybe look at themselves first?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 20, 2005)

> I have heard that strippers also get bitter...I guess both groups of women see men at their worst and learn to hate them.



hey folks Cmon now, these girls hate men waaaayyy before they begin stripping and dancing, starting with daddy dearest, believe that!


----------



## GYM GURU (Jun 26, 2005)

If it were legal , then it could be taxed & that money could be used for other good things. Everyone would be happy. Doctors get more busuness because to be a prostitute a female needs to be tested all the time, there would be less sex crimes. Condom places make more money (taxes made from those sales is good money used for other things)  Men & woman would be happy.         Everyone is happy.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 26, 2005)

the hoes could unionize!


----------



## GFR (Jun 27, 2005)

To sell your body is your own right, and for any Government or group to deny that right is sick and wrong. To make prostitution illegal is just another way to discriminate and take financial power away from women. I hope some day this country grows up and puts the rights and freedoms of people above the simple and hate full teachings of the bible.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2005)

hmmm. i have a curiosity problem. that mixed with limewire has led to some weird porn findings. i once watched this really pretty girl, Taylor Rain, kneel in a shower n let some old fat guy n a couple other guys pee on her face. she clearly did not enjoy it and was doing it for money. so it is okay to use some poor girl for a toilet and pay her to let you do it if a ton of people get to watch? tell me again why this is legal and prostitution is not and what the difference is cuz it is not making sense here...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2005)

there is a ton of porn showing women doing things they don't really want to do. for money. so why is a hooker a criminal and not an entrepreneur? someone is screwing america out of a shitload of tax money n it is not the hookers. if some chick has the intestinal fortitude to take on these guys, anyone seen mino's pics of the johns   ?, i see no more harm in that than what happens on a lot of porn.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2005)

now if you will excuse me i need to go finish dowloading _snatch. _um it's a brad pitt movie. jeeze.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 27, 2005)

_Weeks ago some americans went to jail in Brazil, Rio,  because they were in a boat with hookers. They called it sexual tourism, that is why they were arrested. Does sexual tourism mean something other than visiting for sex? The women seemed to be older than 21. 

I don´t understand, prostitution is legal here.  

Years ago a woman was arrested because she was topless in one of the beaches of Rio, that happened near carnaval. Sometimes I just don´t understand my country.  _


----------



## GFR (Jun 27, 2005)

HARD_Right said:
			
		

> Getting an adjustment by a qualified therapist is not an act deemed depraved by any standard of behavior. It is not a matter of receiving a body massage, it is the sanctity of the sexual act. Sexual congress is and always has been a component of marriage. Imagine high school girls looking at a carrier as a call girl. The thought that American morals would degenerate to such a low level as to have our mothers supporting their children with a flow of strangers paying them for their services as an acceptable profession is frightening. What are you thinking here people?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2005)

* LAWS TOURISTS SHOULD KNOW*




*Sex and prostitution*

   Age of consent is 16.
  Prostitution is not ilegal in Brazil; persons over 18 may exercize prostitution. However, profiting from prostitution, or inducing someone into prostitution, are crimes. Night clubs are also legal (as long as the prostitutes freely choose to be there).
  Prostitution involving persons under 18 is a serious crime, and the authorities of Natal and Rio Grande do Norte fiercely enforce the law. 
  Natal and Rio Grande do Norte ARE NOT places for sexual tourism. The government campaigns are aimed at family tourists. Most people in the tourism business (hotel attendants, taxi drivers, waiters) are conscious that this such kind of tourism is not good for the city.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2005)

i'm thinking women are going to do it as long as there are men willing to pay. it's not pretty but at least by legalizing it we keep everyone safer.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 27, 2005)

_When I saw in the television, they seemed older than 21, maybe they were arrested, like it says in the article above, because they were profiting with prostitution. _


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2005)

there are too many politics and not enough common sense in some laws. everything i'm seeing on sex tourism is mentioning children. an estimated 500,000 children in brazil victims of the sex trade? maybe the girls just appeared older.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 27, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> there are too many politics and not enough common sense in some laws. everything i'm seeing on sex tourism is mentioning children. an estimated 500,000 children in brazil victims of the sex trade? maybe the girls just appeared older.


_This can´t be true. This would be too bad. I heard the problem is worst in eastern europe. 

About legal prostitution, isn´t it legal in Nevada, Las Vegas? _


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2005)

not vegas i guess but some parts of nevada and it's closely regulated. albob would know. not like cuz he goes to hookers but he lives in vegas.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 27, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> not vegas i guess but some parts of nevada and it's closely regulated. albob would know. not like cuz he goes to hookers but he lives in vegas.


_Good argument you got there about porn being legal and prostitution not. _


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh it's not. Hell how will I find all those lady's to give them back there money.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 1, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> yeah, but if you want cheeper fun go to amsterdam, they are more , how do you say, cheap! , but if you wanna be treated like a kind i'dd defenantly go to germany to a whore house, (preferably frankfurt am main )



Hey man listen, i am from Amsterdam, and the people here do not go to these places. 
I think somewhere down the line whe grew up, and got some real women.
what fun is there if you just pay for it?
And the only reason why it's still legal is becouse tourists come here for this.
But there are a lot of people suffering for the men from the U.S. and other counties.
do you realy think some girl will come from sweden or greece to work here, no.
they may say they are from greece or sweden but they are people from Russia, hungaria, and other poor countries. They are not here becouse they want to be, they are forced.
look around from the 100.000 prostitudes there is 1 who is in it becouse she whants to be.
the rest is forced either becouse of the lack of funding or maffia.
oh and one last thing, if you come to Amsterdam for drugs thats something else, yes its also controlled by maffia but no people(exept the one's that use it)suffer for it.
and don't get me wrong i believe in freedom, but when it your freedom becomes more importend then someone else her freedom it dies.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 1, 2005)

Al say's...  NO


----------



## Shae (Jul 2, 2005)

http://www.hbo.com/docs/programs/cathouse2/synopsis.html


----------

